
Show HN: A new simple GitOps deployment method - kodebrew
https://github.com/deliverybot/example-gitops
======
sc9311
I think the README could use some work. It covers too much of the "what" and
not enough of the "why". For something as important as my push/deploy
pipeline, I would be very hesitant to use something with this sparse of
documentation.

------
pascalgn
I've created a similar project a while back:
[https://github.com/autoapply/autoapply](https://github.com/autoapply/autoapply)

